# Is a mid-winter SoCal (Los Angeles-area) Sat Night Herf possible or feasible?



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

*Full Disclosure:* I'm a herf-virgin. I'm not proud of that, but I'm trying to get it corrected.

I'd like to find a herf-friendly place within 45 minutes drive of me that'd be suitable for organizing a Saturday night mini-herf in February or March. (It could start earlier, but there'd be no way I could show up until 7:30pm at the earliest.)

If single-malts can be purchased on premises or BYOB'd, that'd be ideal.

I was Googling for possible locations but don't know if these are suitable. Or is it better to herf at a place that isn't in business to sell smokes?


Churchill's Fine Cigars - Long Beach, CA - 310-433-3994
*Cigar Time* - Cerritos, CA
Grand Havana Room - Beverly Hills, CA - 310-385-7700
Philip Dane's Cigar Lounge - Beverly Hills, CA - 800-920-DANE
Royal Cigar Society - Costa Mesa, CA - 714-646-0550
Thomas Hinds' Tobacconist - Beverly Hills, CA - 310-275-9072
Joe R's Churchill's Fine Cigars - Long Beach, CA - 310-491-7300
*Cigar Warehouse* - Sherman Oaks, CA - 818-784-1391
Havana Studios - Burbank, CA - 818-557-7600
Politically Incorrect Cigar Lounge - West Los Angeles, CA - 310-446-9979
The Humidor - Pasadena, CA - 818-584-6383
Cigar Company - Pasadena, CA - 818-792-2112
Club Cohiba Cigar Shop - Long Beach, CA - 310-491-5220
Hi Time Cellars - Costa Mesa, CA - 714-650-8463
Royal Cigar Society - Manhattan Beach, CA - 310-796-5577
The Big Easy - Studio City, CA - 818-762-3279

If I've violated some code of Herfitood by asking the above and/or asking it here, I apologize in advance.  I tried searching this forum for "etiquette" and "hosting" to see if there was prior wisdom on the process of organizing/hosting a herf.

Maybe we can consider this "spring training" for the real thing this summer.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Costa Mesa would be better for us in SD -- Hi Time Cellars would work.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Costa Mesa would be better for us in SD -- Hi Time Cellars would work.


Hi Time has a great humidor but is not a place to herf.

Joe R's Churchill's Fine Cigars - Long Beach, CA is a tiny smoke shop. Decent selection for it's size. A couple of tables out on the sidewalk but not a place for a gathering.

Taylor's Tabacco in Long Beach is a nice place. Just a bit far for the SD gorillas.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

I would be up for this if its in a reasonalbe distance 

I currently live in North hollywood (los angeles)

My local shop is 

Havana Cigars
12044 Ventura Blvd
Studio City, CA 91604
(818) 763-6640 

its not that big but realy nice clean/new place with a nice size walkin humidor
They have a table inside with 2 sofas and 2 tables outside 
but we bbq and stuff some times there dont know the guys there well 
but i do attend some of there get togeathers.

but im totaly open to anything within a 30min-45min drive


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

May I suggest that we Southern Californians use CS's Frappr map to get a read on where we all are? Put in your pushpin. Get other CS SoCal folk to do likewise. Then it'll be easier to "see" where is the most convenient spot to coordinate a herf.

*http://www.frappr.com/clubstogie*

This is the Club Stogie Frapper map for SoCal as of now. Kinda weak representation, I think.










Let's stick some pins in it, OK?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im added to the map.. and Im down for a Saturday night in Feb, but the only times that would work for me would be the weekend of the 11th and the weekend of the 25th.. either works. Im a herf virgin too, and would love to meet some so cal guys... I will drive to whereever I need to 
Scott


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Just saw the additions of *Poriggity* and *Hikari* to the Frappr map.

Hey, *Hikari*, _*what are you packing in that photo?*_:gn

I think there are more LA-area gorillas that we need to smoke out and get onto the Frappr Map. I'll try to ping Anita to see if she can PM me a list so I can nag folk. The more pins on that map, the better the chances for a nice local herf.

I'm amenable to the place that *Hikari* mentioned in North Hollywood. I have seen folk want stuff closer to Costa Mesa for the North San Diegan Gorillas.

Again, the more pins on the map will enable us all to better see which is the best compromise spot to maximize attendance.

*If you know SoCal gorillas who aren't on the CS Frapper map, PM 'em and point 'em to **http://www.frappr.com/clubstogie

*I'm happy to see another 6 new pushpins on the CS Frappr Map since I've started begging. But we need more. Much more!

Ain't no reason the count of LA-area Gorillas on Frappr shouldn't number at LEAST as much as the ring gauge of my CAO _Gol!  _


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Again,
I'll go just about anywhere in So cal to meet up with some Bro's from Club Stogie.. Im just itching to have some smoking buddies, as of right now, I smoke alone, all the time 
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Im always down to herf! Maybe I can get my partner in crime gabebdog1 to roll out... Or even my favorite noobie, Mr Chico Stick (hes also a herf virgin waiting to get popped)! Just call the place and time...


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

zemekone said:


> Im always down to herf! Maybe I can get my partner in crime gabebdog1 to roll out... Or even my favorite noobie, Mr Chico Stick (hes also a herf virgin waiting to get popped)! Just call the place and time...


Anybody who comes from a town called *Corona* is welcome to any herf of mine!


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

I am a member of Red Cloud , a nice little private cigar bar, you can smoke all your own stuff, but the alcohol is purchased through them, I 'm not sure if the allow outside alcohol with a corcking fee??? It's a nice place to meet up, plus lots of restaurants arround to grab a bite to eat, before, after, or when ever!!


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

coma said:


> I am a member of Red Cloud , a nice little private cigar bar, you can smoke all your own stuff, but the alcohol is purchased through them, I 'm not sure if the allow outside alcohol with a corcking fee??? It's a nice place to meet up, plus lots of restaurants arround to grab a bite to eat, before, after, or when ever!!


Where is Red Cloud?

Why not stick a pushpin in the CS Frappr map to show us where YOU are. The link is in my sig.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

originally from cigarfriendly . com said:


> Red Cloud Cigar Lounge
> 118 W. Wilshire Avenue
> Fullerton, CA
> 714-680-6200
> In recent years, it has become increasingly difficult--if not impossible-- for residents of California to enjoy a fine cigar and an alcoholic beverage at the same time in the great indoors without violating the law. Furthermore, many private clubs where such a combination was possible have shut down as the cigar boom has slowly faded. Fortunately for many Orange County residents and visitors, the Red Cloud Cigar Lounge in Fullerton has withstood these challenges and offers the finest cigar club experience in all of California--bar none. Red Cloud has an extensive selection of cigars in their front walk-in humidor that will get even better now that they have been authorized as a Fuente OpusX dealer. Visitors to this classy and posh cigar lounge have the option of purchasing cigars and enjoying them in the front portion of the store with no fee. There also exists a private, "members only" section in the back of the shop that is very reminiscent of the VIP floor at an upscale hotel. Specifically, there is a full bar (beer, wine and liquor), comfortable seating along with a number of television sets (including one big screen), and a pool hall room with 3 tables. Throw in the beautiful and luscious bartenders, Christine and Shannon, along with the comfortable surroundings--which includes a full wall length mural of a tobacco field--and you have the makings of a cigar lounge that rivals those in Cuba or, domestically, Club Macanudo. Red Cloud Cigar Lounge is located in the historic, Old Town section of Fullerton where there is ample parking and numerous dining alternatives. Please check them out on your next visit to town.....chances are you will sign up for a membership on your first visit.


 Hope that helps.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I vote for that place!
Scott


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Hope that helps.


Looks VERY promising. Any idea how much bottles of imported beer and single malt scotches cost? I prefer to spend less on booze and more on tips.:2


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Well it figures

Seems i have family flying in sometime in Fed date has not been confiremd but will be here 1-2weeks.

So count me as a maybe..

Aaron - The gun is a Sig P226st .40

FYI - Dont know how many of you are into guns but im a member to a local gun club up in Castaic

If we wanted to i could arange a herf/shoot there make a day out of it
The range is very rustic place, no electricty but they do have porta podys it is very big and suclutic in the middle of the woods we would have to bring everything. There is a BBQ so we can BBQ and so forth.

Normaly this is where i do my smoking after/during a shoot

Club website
http://www.brrc.org/range.html


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Aaron said:


> Looks VERY promising. Any idea how much bottles of imported beer and single malt scotches cost? I prefer to spend less on booze and more on tips.:2


No idea, check the location  I just googled 'red cloud cigar bar' and got that... now, I don't even know where 'fullerton' is.... but ya'll from CA/LA got a phone number...


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Added myself and Red Cloud to the Map!!

Red cloud is great, but it is a bit pricey if you want to buy single malt......however you can bring a flask in, no one would know!!!!

Beers are a few dollars each, well more that a few for a pint!!! like 3-4 dollars, shiet, I can't remember exactly ...sorry.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

hikari said:


> Well it figures
> 
> Seems i have family flying in sometime in Fed date has not been confiremd but will be here 1-2weeks.
> 
> ...


I can't do a Saturday but a Sunday shoot :gn and herf :w would be nice. I've only been to the LAX Range. The BRRC has a smoking area so we could kill two birds (oh, allllllllright, paper targets) with one event. Do they have rentals?

Here's a vision:

SoCal ShootNHerf 2006
A Celebration of Personal Liberties
Deep in the Heart 
of 
Gun & Stogie-Hating Kalifornia
Date TBD
​
Yeah... that has a nice ring.

Dates for me:
Feb 5 - Would love to figure out a triple header: morning 
shoot followed by StogieBowl LX
Feb 12 - Good
Feb 19 - Camping with my Cub Scout son
Feb 26 - Good
Mar 5 - Pinewood Derby with my Cub Scout son
Mar 12 - Good
 Mar 19 - Pinewood Derby my Cub Scout son
Mar 26 - Good
My wife and 4 oldest of 6 children (all girls, the younger two are boys) are not interested in being near me or sports on Feb 5. If I'm going to have any fun, I'm going to need to do it in exile. If someone can rustle up a good TV and a room or patio with comfortable chairs where stogies can be consumed, football watched, and a committment of at least a half dozen gorillas, there's a better than 90% chance I'll be there and will bring a fresh bottle of *Maker's Mark* as the price of my admission. (Can't commit to > 90% confidence on anything because with 6 kids, stuff happens.)

My *Fantasy February Fifth* is a morning getting covered in cordite and then an afternoon of football, fine cigars and fine libations.

Can anyone bring a portable generator and a big TV (maybe a big cardboard box to put it in shade) to the BRRC?!?!? We could have a football pool and shooting competitions. Best of ALL worlds.

If you're in SoCal, PLEASE put your pushpin on the *CS Frappr Map:
*


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

coma said:


> Added myself and Red Cloud to the Map!!
> 
> Red cloud is great, but it is a bit pricey if you want to buy single malt......however you can bring a flask in, no one would know!!!!
> 
> Beers are a few dollars each, well more that a few for a pint!!! like 3-4 dollars, shiet, I can't remember exactly ...sorry.


I may have to go the flask route. It's hard to think of paying $5/oz for a fluid. I'll happily buy a couple of $3 or $4 beers and leave a big tip for the ambiance and company.

Good idea to put a pushpin for Red Cloud. I wish that Frappr would have different pushpin colors, one for people and another for suitable gettogether locations.


----------



## hikari (Jun 16, 2005)

Aaron 

No there is no rentals and no one standing over your sholders 

This is a private club. think of it as having your own realy large back yard for shooting you can do what you want more or less with in safty reasons

There are only 100 or so members 95% of the time i go there no one else is there. other than member match days and so forth.

We dont need to schedule somthing now but its an option for the future.

If anyone is into guns and owns some please feel free to PM me maybe we can get to geather and punch some holes


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Im really liking the ideas of relaxing and watchiing TV, and just meeting other stogie chatters.. IMHO, we can save the firearms for visit #2 or 3... Although, Im not against meeting at a range and watching others shoot while I smoke a stogie.. Im just not much of a shooter myself.
Scott


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Shooting isn't necessary, unless, of course, it's necessary. 

I can pass on that.

I'd also love Herf Lab work where a local Gorilla Wizard could show fakes and what to look for. It's nice reading but sometimes it helps to see up close.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

You are probably better off holding it in a backyard. Red Cloud is pricey for drinks, sofas are segregated into groups of 2,4 or 5 and the music can be loud.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> You are probably better off holding it in a backyard. Red Cloud is pricey for drinks, sofas are segregated into groups of 2,4 or 5 and the music can be loud.


Yeah, but if we do it :w:alin a back yard, the neighbors complain :cabout the gunfire. :gn


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

coma said:


> I am a member of Red Cloud , a nice little private cigar bar, you can smoke all your own stuff, but the alcohol is purchased through them, I 'm not sure if the allow outside alcohol with a corcking fee??? It's a nice place to meet up, plus lots of restaurants arround to grab a bite to eat, before, after, or when ever!!


That's nice I am a memeber of *The Deck*. Prices are better (at least for guest) and you can bring your own cigars. PLUS they serve you decent food, and Booze..at least it is all free. Parking can be a real bitch sometimes unless you like ballons

Rob

however NO GUNS allowed:SM


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ive always wanted to hit up the deck.. Heard its really cool there  Ive got a small toyota... so parking isn't too big of a deal to me 
Scott


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> Heard its really cool there


it is but I am working on The Heater issues

Pm me for addy and we will see You the 17..

Rob


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Rob, I can't be there on the 17th.. Im stuck working till 6 pm that night, and traffic coming from the inland empire to the deck would put me there at about midnight. 
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

did this so cal thing just die? Anyone?

Scott


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Poriggity said:


> did this so cal thing just die? Anyone?
> 
> Scott


I can't do Friday nights, so the 17th is out for me.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Friday nights are out for me too.. Im thinking a saturday or sunday....
Scott


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

I'll be home sunday if a few gorillas show up at my garage I can share the brewskies and Habanos while the game is on :w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Gotta give me at least a week and a half before I can really herf.. Long story, but I can't have a smoke for at least that long.... 

Besides that, Coma as much as I'd like to come down, have a beer or two and a couple smokes on Sunday, during the game, Im stuck working.. 
Scott


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

Well it still stands, I am planning on watching the game in my garage while puffing on some fine Habanos, everyone is wellcome to come, pm me if you need my number or address


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

coma said:


> I'll be home sunday if a few gorillas show up at my garage I can share the brewskies and Habanos while the game is on :w


Where are you on the CS *Frappr map*, coma?

I may take you up on the offer. Just trying to get a general idea of your vicinity.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

I hung with coma today had a great time watching the game and pizza thanks for having me. see ya in TJ :z


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

gabebdog1 said:


> I hung with coma today had a great time watching the game and pizza thanks for having me. see ya in TJ :z


Doesn't count until you have a pushpin on the Frappr map.


----------



## coma (Nov 30, 2005)

What a game, few stolen calls from the officials, but in the end Pit won, who cares , had some great smokes , great pizza. Thanx for coming out Gabe  Next year I'll plan a Bowl HERF


----------

